# !!THE NEW AXEMEN !!



## chucker (Jun 2, 2019)

there will be a new axemen coming soon... seen an ad about a new season last week while watching the history channel, if I remember right? anyone else see this also?


----------



## TBS (Jun 4, 2019)

Just now saw that ad, coming in July.


----------



## chucker (Jun 4, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Just now saw that ad, coming in July.


I hope they clean up all the fake chit that they played as reality!!!!………


----------



## TBS (Jun 4, 2019)

chucker said:


> I hope they clean up all the fake chit that they played as reality!!!!………



I hope so, looks Craig rygaard and Mike Pihl are going to be on this again. Hopefully meth head Dave zitterkopf isn't.


----------



## chucker (Jun 4, 2019)

small time, back yard, and weekend loggers are a great watch! seeing how they handle different situations their getting by chance, a few larger trees that need to come done and get them to a local market for processing into lumber. most don't have the right equipment, but still seem to get the job done! zitterhickup, was a joke in its self!


----------



## TBS (Jun 27, 2019)

Buckin billy ray and his son hogan are going to be on the new a men.


----------



## JustinSL (Jun 28, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Buckin billy ray and his son hogan are going to be on the new a men.


Logger wade and his bunch will be too.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 9, 2019)

Go thru about a quart of premix for the season.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 9, 2019)

chucker said:


> I hope they clean up all the fake chit that they played as reality!!!!………


That's just how reality TV is, they are gonna use sound effects that are not the real recordings, they will edit and setup scenes to make a watchable program. If they didn't, it would be a god awful show to watch. ALL R-TV is made like this.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 10, 2019)

F Harkness logging I hear is going to be on the new season... relatively local to me... damn good loggers too, be interesting to see what comes of it

Still not interested in watching the show though


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 11, 2019)

Not sure if it was that show. Caught an episode channel surfing about a week ago. Same old drama


----------



## TBS (Jul 11, 2019)

First new episode is tomorrow.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 11, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> First new episode is tomorrow.



Thanks, I'll be looking for it. I don't expect much improvement though.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 12, 2019)

Put a kid in a tree that can’t fell a tree 10” in diameter?
Change the channel


----------



## full chizel (Jul 12, 2019)

I lost all hope at buckin billy ray.


----------



## TBS (Jul 12, 2019)

I lost a some respect for billy ray after seeing the preview right before the show started. Didn't even care to watch any of it after that.


----------



## NCPT (Jul 12, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> I lost a some respect for billy ray after seeing the preview right before the show started. Didn't even care to watch any of it after that.


Eh....who cares. The man is making some extra money from it and is fun to watch. The show is ok and better than (more entertaining) a lot of other shows.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 13, 2019)

I like that buckin billy Ray Smith is in the mix he brings another aspect to cutting trees. He’s done it all too. I like watching all of the axmen. It shows how dangerous logging with a yarder really is. Let’s not forget climbing and topping. Watching the old black n white movies shows how something’s have changed and some stuff hasn’t.
It’s good to see the history behind this dangerous job too.

The most dangerous jobs in the world to me:;

1. Coal mining
2. Logging
3. Iron/ steel worker (building sky scrapers)
4. Elevator mechanic.

The death rate on elevator mechanics about 35 years ago was around 30 deaths per year. It was unacceptable and was in the low single digits lately.


----------



## Detroit Dazzler (Jul 14, 2019)

Billy rays got some vintage McCullouch chainsaws he still using on a regular basis


----------



## capetrees (Jul 14, 2019)

Billy ray's better than watching the Shelby the swamp guy wreck everything and over act the role and way better than the other two idiots cutting the dead stuff all the time.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 15, 2019)

I think they should make hotsaws101 on you tube an offer too. Something besides the guys using yarders. Watching yarders every season gets boring.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 15, 2019)

Detroit Dazzler said:


> Billy rays got some vintage McCullouch chainsaws he still using on a regular basis



There walkerized macs built by walker bucking buddy.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 17, 2019)

I still think the way they edit the shows sucks and they probably get rid of a lot of good content and are too stupid to even know it. My BIL's son and wife work for Discovery and they work on the shark week show. I asked them if they worked on axe men but they said they didn't. I was ready to tear them a new one lol. Oh well. I think it leaves a lot to be desired but I think its also a lot better than it was. Take what you can get.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 17, 2019)

There sure is a lot of accidents and mishaps on the axmen show.


----------



## TBS (Jul 17, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> There sure is a lot of accidents and mishaps on the axmen show.



Their kind of like slip and fall lawyers, accidents equal money, nothing like rubber necking from the sofa.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 17, 2019)

It’s like watching the Soprano’s all over again you can’t make a weekly mafia tv show when they kill everyone off? The axmen Show looks like everyone is getting hurt maybe for more drama? There insurance policy cost just went up.


----------



## JustinSL (Jul 17, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I like that buckin billy Ray Smith is in the mix he brings another aspect to cutting trees. He’s done it all too. I like watching all of the axmen. It shows how dangerous logging with a yarder really is. Let’s not forget climbing and topping. Watching the old black n white movies shows how something’s have changed and some stuff hasn’t.
> It’s good to see the history behind this dangerous job too.
> 
> The most dangerous jobs in the world to me:;
> ...


Being a Journeyman Lineman I'll agree those are dangerous jobs. I'm not sure where we rank as far as danger goes but I'm assuming somewhere in the top 10. I have much respect for those 4 trades. Especially mining and logging being from WV there is a lot of that around. Those guys are hard workers for sure.


----------



## Detroit Dazzler (Jul 19, 2019)

I have to say after watching last nights episode, it’s the same old ****, the family loggers( can’t remember the name) driving there custom tree cutter? Really looks like it’s built by prentice to me


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 23, 2019)

Who was the logger on axe men he was logging not on the west coast. He wore blue colored clothes, he shipped to the local mill. I think he was down south.

Yup found him, swamp logger Bobby Goodson. Miss watching him. A class act. Not the nitwits on the axmen. Just too much drama.


----------



## landfakers (Jul 23, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Who was the logger on axe men he was logging not on the west coast. He wore blue colored clothes, he shipped to the local mill. I think he was down south.
> 
> Yup found him, swamp logger Bobby Goodson. Miss watching him.


I liked that show a lot


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 28, 2019)

Seen axmen last Friday not bad. Buckin billy Ray Smith is ok I watch him on you tube.


----------



## aokpops (Aug 16, 2019)

This guy made the show


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 19, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Seen axmen last Friday not bad. Buckin billy Ray Smith is ok I watch him on you tube.



I've been looking, channel surfing, for it and no can find. What channel is running it?


----------



## rburg (Aug 19, 2019)

History channel I think.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 20, 2019)

rburg said:


> History channel I think.



Thanks, that is what I expected. I watch a lot on that channel but haven't lucked out yet for the axmen.


----------



## Haironyourchest (Aug 20, 2019)

Here's the full episode:


----------



## Roy Cobb (Aug 21, 2019)

aokpops said:


> This guy made the show


Dwayne what a character ! Good dude.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks for the link to the recent episode.
Much less of the stupid stuff as compared to the previous seasons.
Buckin Billy Ray Smith saw room...


----------



## Haironyourchest (Aug 21, 2019)

John Lyngdal said:


> Thanks for the link to the recent episode.
> Much less of the stupid stuff as compared to the previous seasons.
> Buckin Billy Ray Smith saw room...



Yeah I was worried they were going to "sanitize" him, kind of mess with his personality if you know what I mean? Pleasantly surprised, they let him do his thing the way he always does, just gave him the pro-cinematography treatment! Enjoyable!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 29, 2019)

It was better than Alaskan Bush People and Honey BooBoo......
But not by much........


----------



## husqhawk8 (Aug 30, 2019)

First season watch. I like Billy Ray although I wouldn't want my son up there with me.


----------



## B Brown (Aug 30, 2019)

The last episode, they had Dwayne's falling partners DAD on the show, he's 82, and still falling timber, Neat guy to say the least.


----------



## TBS (Aug 31, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> It was better than Alaskan Bush People and Honey BooBoo......
> But not by much........



Having seen all three Id put this new axmen at a fair bit higher standard than that show or Alaska Bush people.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 31, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Having seen all three Id put this new axmen at a fair bit higher standard than that show or Alaska Bush people.



Yeah. I’ll give you that one. 

But nothing like Last Alaskans......love that show.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 3, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. I’ll give you that one.
> 
> But nothing like Last Alaskans......love that show.




Do you mean "Alaska, The Last Frontier"?

Probably one of the least scripted and Dramatized "Reality" Shows on the air, but for some reason it just never held me.

The Brown Family on "Alaskan Bush People" weren't much above animals in the way they lived and acted

That one didn't not just "Hold Me" it was pathetic



Doug


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 4, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> Do you mean "Alaska, The Last Frontier"?
> 
> Probably one of the least scripted and Dramatized "Reality" Shows on the air, but for some reason it just never held me.
> 
> ...


No. “The Last Alaskans” is the name. 
The last frontier is phoned in a lot of ways......they can have pizza delivered.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 4, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> No. “The Last Alaskans” is the name.
> The last frontier is phoned in a lot of ways......they can have pizza delivered.



Ok, I haven't heard of that one 


Doug


----------



## lefturnfreek (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhh 20,000 rpm feller blade speed ... gata get me one of them ... ha ha 

Keep on ... Runnin' Load's ...!!


----------



## BIll Uthman (Sep 10, 2019)

Haironyourchest said:


> Yeah I was worried they were going to "sanitize" him, kind of mess with his personality if you know what I mean? Pleasantly surprised, they let him do his thing the way he always does, just gave him the pro-cinematography treatment! Enjoyable!


I love watchin Buckin's youtube channel. I learned a lot from him. Ax Men hasn't changed him at all.


----------

